# Photochopers.....



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

can somebody photochop my car with s15 front 
TIA










Here a pic of the s15 front http://www.importfan.com/product.asp?3=1186


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

um.. isnt that pic on the site good enough? it's white... and has the same headlights...

but it's not really an S15 front... it's just an Drift Big Mouth Kit...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

if you decide to get that. i'll take the stock bumper/fogs off your hands


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *um.. isnt that pic on the site good enough? it's white... and has the same headlights...
> 
> but it's not really an S15 front... it's just an Drift Big Mouth Kit... *


 No ,because I want to see how the front looks with 
my side skirts...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)




----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> *if you decide to get that. i'll take the stock bumper/fogs off your hands  *


 ok


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Here hows this?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

good job  lol


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

perfect....Thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's another one.










Of course, and I'm sure you know this, if you get the kit from Importfan/GTP, it won't come even close to fitting...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Can you guys photochope with the extreme ,the ep3 front and the racing spoiler generation 2
TIA
http://www.importfan.com/product.asp?0=0&1=0&3=2937
http://www.importfan.com/product.asp?0=0&1=0&3=4579
http://www.streetsceneeq.com/product_list.asp?mi=2


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

wow, nice job on that neil/samo! :thumbup: hey jayl, if that doesnt make you want that bumper, i dont know what will!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ummmm...That bumper is gonna be pretty extreme for those SE sides man...U mine as well get a whole kit. You'll like it at first then it'll start to bother U--trust me...

I tried to find the old pics of mine with the Extreme front end and no sides and rear I used to have but couldnt...Just trust me wait till u can get the whole kit...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

MP, why do you type all nice and then just write U, to be unique?! But I agree with you, get a whole kit, that front is too extreme with your sides.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry to go off topic but, I like your rims. Looks great on your car what are they?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *Sorry to go off topic but, I like your rims. Looks great on your car what are they? *


 EXEL www.wheelmax.com


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

those are the rims i was looking to get for my b14 (jn gunmetal), very nice! how long did it take for them to deliver them? what was your final cost? (sorry, i know i got off the subject) you can reply in PM or instant message if you'd like. TIA


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

the car looks tight but i think the whole kit is the way to go but its up to u it does look good though either way, and the rims r sweet aight peace


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> *those are the rims i was looking to get for my b14 (jn gunmetal), very nice! how long did it take for them to deliver them? what was your final cost? (sorry, i know i got off the subject) you can reply in PM or instant message if you'd like. TIA *


2 days delivery and final cost $550.00


----------

